# Fastest Archer In The World



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

This guy is just sick! I'm sure most of you have seen him already. Just thought I'd post in case anyone hasn't.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Holy-freakin-moly.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Yeah, I can do that...


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

No way!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's the second damnest thing I ever seen.

.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

What the heck is the first goob I'd like to see it!!!!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

That's gives long bow and recurve hunter hope lol

Kidding aside I have no idea how he can load the arrows that fast let alone shoot them wity any sort of accuracy.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

swbuckmaster said:


> Kidding aside I have no idea how he can load the arrows that fast let alone shoot them wity any sort of accuracy.


That's what I'm thinking. He must have practiced a freaking ton! The first time the go through I thought he missed some shots till they slow it down...he never misses!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Way cool but I hate the computerized voice


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

I think he should make some hunting videos .Now that would be cool. Anybody can hit three flying disk in the air. What a wasted talent.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Having been a past collegiate archery champion....hollllllyyyy frickkkkin cowwwwww. That is about as impressive as I have seen.


----------

